# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  رحيل بويرتا صاحب الهدف الذي غير حياة أشبيلية

## ساقي العطاشا

رحيل بويرتا صاحب الهدف الذي غير حياة أشبيلية   28 أغسطس 2007:
DPA ©

حزن كبير في اشبيلية بوفاة أنطونيو بويرتا سيبقى اللاعب أنطونيو بويرتا ، الذي توفي مساء اليوم الثلاثاء إثر إصابته بتوقف في عضلة القلب يوم السبت الماضي خلال مباراة فريقه أمام خيتافي في افتتاح بطولة الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم ، في أذهان جميع عشاق أشبيلية بعد أن أحرز للفريق هدفا غاليا تأهل به إلى نهائي بطولة كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم عام 2006.

وولد أنطونيو بويرتا بيريز في 26 تشرين ثان/نوفمبر عام 1984 وعشق نادي أشبيلية منذ صغره رغم أن والده كان يلعب كرة اليد في صفوف أحد الفرق التابعة لنادي ريال بيتيس ، الغريم التقليدي لأشبيلية.

ولعب بويرتا في أحد الأندية الصغيرة بالمدينة حتى اختاره كشافو نادي أشبيلية للانضمام إلى صفوف الناشئين بالنادي ، الذي دافع اللاعب عن ألوانه طيلة حياته.

ولعب بويرتا في الدوري الأسباني للمرة الأولى في 21 نيسان/أبريل 2004 على يد المدير الفني السابق لأشبيلية والحالي لفريق أتلتيك بيلباو ، خواكين كاباروس ، وذلك أمام ضيفه ملقا الذي فاز بالمباراة 1/صفر ، لكن اللاعب الصاعد قدم أداء يؤكد أن مستقبلا كبيرا بانتظاره.

وفي موسم 2004/2005 تناوب بويرتا اللعب بين الفريقين الأول والثاني لأشبيلية وشارك في نهايته في فوز المنتخب الأسباني بالميدالية الذهبية بدورة ألعاب البحر المتوسط في ألمريا عام 2005.

ومنذ ذلك الحين شغل اللاعب موقعا أساسيا في تشكيل المنتخب الأسباني للشباب (تحت 21 عاما) قبل أن تلوح له فرصة اللعب مع المنتخب الوطني الأسباني في تشرين أول/أكتوبر عام 2006 أمام السويد في التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية 2008 التي تقام في سويسرا والنمسا ، وذلك بعد إصابة خوسيه أنطونيو رييس.

لكن اليوم الذي لن ينساه أحد ممن أحبوا أداء بويرتا كان السابع والعشرين من نيسان/أبريل عام 2006 حيث أطلق بويرتا قذيفة بيسراه في الوقت الإضافي لمباراة فريقه أمام شالكه الألماني ليتأهل أشبيلية إلى أول مباراة نهائية له خلال 44 عاما ، قبل أن يفوز بعدها بأيام بلقب البطولة على حساب ميدلسبروه الإنجليزي في أول لقب له على مدى ستة عقود.

ولم يكن هذا الهدف سوى بداية لسلسلة من البطولات وصلت إلى خمس حتى الآن في أقل من 15 شهرا ، ويمكن أن تصبح ست بطولات يوم الجمعة إذا فاز الفريق بلقب كأس السوبر الأوروبي على حساب ميلان الإيطالي.

ووصف مشجعو أشبيلية ذلك الهدف بأنه "الهدف الذي غير حياتنا" فقد شاهدوا مع إحرازه شبح فريقهم الخاسر يغادر دون أن يعود على الأقل حتى الآن.

----------

